# Carpet Plants from Seeds



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a thread that was started not to long ago about glosso from seed.


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/1040929-moss-seeds-spors.html?highlight=


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

None of the seeds are glosso/HC, they eventually grow up to become larger plants. The seeds failed to gain traction in the asia market where they originate from, and so now the sellors are dumping them to overseas markets


----------



## Byeiksar (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for replies guys, 


but they are already sprout in my tank, any idea they will survive submerged when I flood the tank


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)

picture?


----------



## Byeiksar (Dec 1, 2015)

just update,, it doesn't look bad after all.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Not bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Any update on this? I'd like to know whether or not they ended up staying small and low to the ground.


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

hey I bought 20 bottles its on the way. how's ur carpet now?


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

He hasn't been online for over 2 months, cross your fingers.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

By the way I saw a photo on Facebook from someone who used it and Xiaozhuang was right. They get much bigger and don't stay in that HC looking form.








The photo is from a store called Aquacult Studio. Might as well shout them out since I stole their photo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Opare said:


> By the way I saw a photo on Facebook from someone who used it and Xiaozhuang was right. They get much bigger and don't stay in that HC looking form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks pretty good to me.

And hey, if they turn out to not be truly aquatic plants, you can always drain the tank, install a mister, and call it a vivarium. I think that's a different forum, though.


----------

